# Deer Rouladen and Finger Steaks



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

Last night i made some Deer Rouladen and Finger Steaks for the family, with a little help of course they loved it.

If you aren't familiar with rouladen it is thin sliced steak, spread some mustard on it, a pinch of fine chopped onions, a slice of bacon and then you roll it up and put a tooth pick through it then brown it in a fry pan in some butter and olive oil. We also added pickle to just one, because we only had one pickle to add....



















Finger steaks are a tradition in my family, they are my sons favorite meal... he's been able to make them since he was 3. Its a small piece of steak about 1/2 inch wide and 3-5 inches long, cover it in flour, drench it in beaten eggs, then coat it in italian bread crumbs, then fry in canola or peanut oil. I've taugh my wife to fry with out burning the house down, it's good because it's about the only thing she can cook... :roll:



















Served with some mashed taters and use the drippings from the bottom of the rouladen pan to make gravy and it's an awesome meal. If you have a wife that won't eat venison make these and she won't even know it's deer.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Sounds good!... and with pictures too!

Thanks. I'll have to try it out.


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

Thats the best way to eat it i think! This is by chance Gma P's "recipe" is it? I've eaten it like that for as long as i can remember


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

nickpan said:


> Thats the best way to eat it i think! This is by chance Gma P's "recipe" is it? I've eaten it like that for as long as i can remember


It sure is! She was so excited to tell me about it when she heard i got a deer!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow, I'm trying those recipes out.

thanks duneman


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

Some one on another forum asked for step by step instuctions, i thought i'd add it here too... made these new years eve.

I got everything but the cooking process and finished product... Sorry!

Ingredients:
Thin sliced beef or venision cut with the grain 1/4-1/3 inch thick, 3-6 inches wide and roughly 8-10 inches long... i find that a fillet knife or a really sharp long slender blade works best, or take a roast to your local butcher and he can use the band saw.
Mustard
Fine chopped onion
regular bacon
dill pickle spears cut in half lengthwise
Toothpicks
butter
seasoning salt or rub or salt and pepper

First ya gotta lay out all of the ingredients, the only thing missing here is the pickle spears.










use a fork to spread a little mustard on the meat. i'd say about a tablespoon went on this piece, you can really put as much as you want, the more the better in my opinion.










sprinkle a little onion on the mustard, this is also optional for those that don't like onions.










cut bacon to size to mostly cover the meat and put pickle spear across.










start rolling like a cigar or doobie! :uglystupid2










poke a toothpick through it if you use the pickle be sure to spear it otherwise it'll slip out while cooking.










i coat mine liberally in famous daves rib rub before cooking, you can use salt and pepper or what ever you like... I put a third toothpick in the one that contain onions because half of my family dislikes onions for some stupid reason.










Pan fry in butter and olive oil till dark brown on all sides. i will usually brown the top and bottom then pull the toothpicks to brown the sides. i also like to dip mine in tarter sauce, horseradish or mustard, but they are great with out any dip at all. if you like gravy, add a cup of warm water or beer to the drippings and scrape all the brown bits off the bottoom of the pan add some salt and pepper, and let this boil down while constantly stirring, once reduced about 1/3 add a pinch of cornstarch and 1/2 cup or heavy whipping cream or milk stir in good and let sit... serve with potatoes or fries.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Now that will be tomorrow nights supper at my house! Yummy!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------

